# Those of you that operate blogs/personal websites, share your knowledge.



## Valtharius (Oct 6, 2021)

I'm thinking of starting a literature blog and am totally new to this. Any tips and recommendations to offer? What's the verdict on WordPress vs Blogspot? What hosting company do you recommend for people who know 0 about doing this sort of thing?


----------



## LeonStevens (Oct 9, 2021)

I am on WordPress. I assume it's very similar to Blogspot as each will host your website/blog.


----------



## M. Robert Gibson (Oct 9, 2021)

I'm on wordpress.com too. 
I would recommend wordpress.com.  If, at some time in the future, you ever get your own website then you can install wordpress on it and download your stuff from wordpress.com and upload to your own site

Blogspot is owned by Google and all the baggage that goes with it








						11 Huge Reasons to AVOID Blogspot in 2022 (The Ultimate Blogger Review)
					

If there's anyone who can advise you against Blogspot, it's me. That's because I started my first blog using Google's free Blogger platform.    Why did I do it?    Well, because I was a newbie and I was




					www.gotchseo.com
				




Here's a (probably biased) comparison








						WordPress vs. Blogger - Which one is Better? (Pros and Cons)
					

Trying to decide between WordPress vs. Blogger? Use our beginner's guide and list of pros / cons to decide which one is better: Blogger vs WordPress.




					www.wpbeginner.com
				




and another








						WordPress vs Blogger: Where Should Your Blog Live?
					

WordPress vs Blogger is one of the internet age's oldest rivalries, and we dive in to look at how the modern versions stack up to each other.




					www.elegantthemes.com
				





All that said I have a problem with the direction wordpress is going.  It's heading to all blocks, and I much prefer the classic wordpress, but then I am a web developer and like having micro-control over everything.  But it's still preferable to being tied into Google


----------



## Valtharius (Nov 11, 2021)

I just launched my blog. Be gentle.








						Thoughts from the Mind of Joseph Valtharius - Books I've Inherited
					

Books I've Inherited is a "blog" operated by fiction writer and philosopher Joseph Valtharius. Come take a look!



					booksiveinherited.com


----------



## Valtharius (Feb 27, 2022)

Bumping this thread so I can get peoples' opinions on mailing lists. What service do you use? Mailchimp? Mailerlite?


----------



## Ogma (Mar 1, 2022)

I use mailchimp. It's free up to 2000 subscribers.


----------



## StilLearning (Mar 17, 2022)

Mailchimp, although I don't rate mailing lists as _quite _so indispensable  as most folks here do (yeah, i'm a rebel).


----------

